# Weight of a 13" South Bend Lathe



## rogerl (Apr 30, 2020)

A  and I are going to look at a 13" South Bend lathe on Saturday. It is in a garage so we will not need to get it out of a basement. My friend is going to bring an engine lift to lift it into my trailer to bring it home. I was wondering if anyone had a guess to what the lathe weighs. It has the cast Iron base and the 4 or 5 foot bed. Taking it apart is an option.

Thanks
Roger L


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 30, 2020)

If it's an underdrive model I'd expect that it's at going to be close to 1400 lbs.


----------



## rogerl (Apr 30, 2020)

Dave:
Thanks for the reply. It is a new model than the one listed above but this gives me a very good estimate of the weight. The one we will be looking at has the chip tray and the two handle quick change gear box. #1600 lbs is a good estimate.

Thanks Again
Roger L


----------

